# Lets Talk Christmas



## Skybunny11 (Nov 22, 2008)

Foody:What are all your moms and dads getting you guys for Christmas. I am not sure but my mommy said she might be getting me some Chewy's.
Sky:No Foody, Mom said she was getting them for me, After all, I am her favorite
Ace:Son, I was her second ever Rabbit why would she get them for YOU son
Foody:Why would she get them for you Ace, I mean your as old as dirt
Ace:I am not
Sky:Yeah, Foody don't you know, he's older
Ace:Son do not say that about me
Sky:Well dad it is true
Foody:Both you shut it, Now let me talk to the other bunnies out there! Anyway, I am excited this Christmas I am going in to open Presents for with my family...What about you guys?


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 22, 2008)

this is Liffey here and i don't really want foody for christmas.....i want a friend to live in my palace with me. i think mama would go for it but daddy says not until we move to a bigger house....hmmmmm........any suggestions on how to get my christmas wish??


----------



## Skybunny11 (Nov 22, 2008)

Foody:Tell him that it is good for your physiological state, even though it is not true, he might believe you
Sky:Tell him you really really Really REALLY want a friend, it works when I do that to my mom
Todd:Tell him you are bored, have nothing to do, and want a buddy so you wont bug him anymore:biggrin2:


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 22, 2008)

ok i'm a dope and read the first post wrong.....thought foody was bun-talk for bunny treats.....lol


----------



## Skybunny11 (Nov 22, 2008)

Foody:Its okay, I get it a lot My name is Foody because I Eat Bunny Treats a lot


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 22, 2008)

Liffey: scuse my momma....she can be a bit daff sometimes.....lol....i really really REALLY want a girlfriend for christmas. but momma and daddy say no. boohooo....


----------



## Skybunny11 (Nov 22, 2008)

Foody:Well, you know Momma and Dad, they never let us have any fun


----------



## furryface (Nov 27, 2008)

mom says some guy named Santa will fill my stocking ( she showed it to me...looks like it would make a good snack...but mom says I can't have it yet...<pout> ) I don't understand about this Santa guy.....

and that she's done something called shopping for me....

but she won't tell me! mom said it's not a surprise if she tells me!

I did get a new treat stick for something the humans call Thanksgiving....


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 27, 2008)

Liffey: hey i got a treat too for that thanksgiving day. and momma gave me kisses and told me she loved me and she is so thankful for me. then daddy asked momma if she was thankful for him and momma said "most days"......but mommma and daddy stayed up after midnight making me a new cage. i watched from the little cage that i hate. they destroyed my old home and took it all apart. i was so mad and i tried to chew my way out of the little cage to get to my home to stop them from destroying it. but now i'm in the new home. i'm not sure what to think yet. i dont' want momma to think i like it too much or she might get the idea to change my home again. and i HATE when momma messes with my home. she should just stick to taking care of her own home and leave mine alone.


----------



## Becca (Nov 27, 2008)

Dippy: Mumma got me a carrot twee
Fluffball: No Darling thats for us all to share
Benjamin: *Hop *Hop * Hop Cawwots??

Fluffball: Mumma got us a carrot tree to SHARE and she is making our uvver pwessies.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 27, 2008)

R mammy dusn't ave a clue wat to get us :XThumper: She said ill b gettin sumthin called neuteured i dont no wat it is though, hope it'd sumthin nice!


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 27, 2008)

Liffey: uh oh....i know what that n-word is. only my momma calls it castration. it's when you have to leave your big cage that you love and go in the little cage that you hate. then momma puts you in the car and it's very very VERY scary. then you go to this place called the vet. they are nice there and tell you that you are a sweet bunny and they hold you and pet you. then you have to take a "nap" and then you wake up and feel awful. and THEN when you go to sniff your bum you realize that there are parts of you missing and it hurts. the only good thing about it is that momma holds you a lot and you get extra attention.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 29, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> Liffey: uh oh....i know what that n-word is. only my momma calls it castration. it's when you have to leave your big cage that you love and go in the little cage that you hate. then momma puts you in the car and it's very very VERY scary. then you go to this place called the vet. they are nice there and tell you that you are a sweet bunny and they hold you and pet you. then you have to take a "nap" and then you wake up and feel awful. and THEN when you go to sniff your bum you realize that there are parts of you missing and it hurts. the only good thing about it is that momma holds you a lot and you get extra attention.


Ah it don't sound nice! But mammy said i can live with Princess after, i like Princess


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 29, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Liffey: uh oh....i know what that n-word is. only my momma calls it castration. it's when you have to leave your big cage that you love and go in the little cage that you hate. then momma puts you in the car and it's very very VERY scary. then you go to this place called the vet. they are nice there and tell you that you are a sweet bunny and they hold you and pet you. then you have to take a "nap" and then you wake up and feel awful. and THEN when you go to sniff your bum you realize that there are parts of you missing and it hurts. the only good thing about it is that momma holds you a lot and you get extra attention.
> ...


Liffey: oh you get a "friend" after? my momma didn't get me a friend afterwards. my momma is mean!


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 30, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *purplepeacock wrote: *
> ...


YaI do, and I get a new place to live :biggrin2:


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 30, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


that's it!!! i'm gonna give momma the bunny-butt until she gets me a friend too!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 30, 2008)

Hehe, maybe act all sad and she might.


----------



## Striker (Dec 4, 2008)

I all ready know my parents bought me a lego Indiana Jones set (i didnt shake the boxes:embarrassed Im not sure what the other gift that is already out is. Defenetly something car related. I hope they can get me a video camera or this awesome sofa for my awesome game room http://www.target.com/dp/B0015C7HEE?ie=UTF8&pf_rd_r=0A6RQ9M6NAJ4ZGXVJG65&pf_rd_p=451554401&title=view%20full%20details&pf_rd_i=B0015C7HEE&pf_rd_s=popup-1&pf_rd_m=A1VC38T7YXB528&pf_rd_t=5301. My mom will probaly buy me a chin up bar. She is tiered of me doing them on the I-beam in the basement.:muscleman:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 5, 2008)

My momma is gonna gets me and all the other bunnies in our cottage a variety of toys! 

She wants to gets us like knut-balls and stuff like that. I can't wait for christmass!  yayy! hehe. 

My momma and her sister are going to go to the petstores and get lots of toys for us and stuff  

Magic


----------

